# I need a new workout plan.



## Blytheryn (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys! I've been lifting weights since the beginning of 2014, and tried some various programs since then, and made some very good gains (No longer a 6,2 scrawny 18 year old ) But since around this summer when I started dieting/and trying lose weight I've really just gone to the gym every day and knocked out the body part in question, (say if it's chest and tris, I would do all the compound exercises and then the more exotic ones). 

I haven't gone off of a plan and I wondered if perhaps it would be a better idea to do the exact same exercises every time as opposed to what you feel like. Any of you guys know some great programs for putting on serious mass gains if you work out 5-7 times a week? I eat for like 3 people every meal, and take mass gainer and some BCAAs when I can afford it.

Cheers!


----------



## MetalGuitarArmoury (Nov 21, 2015)

I gave P90X a try a few years ago and was really impressed. One thing I liked was that it wasn't just the same old things over and over again, but that it got you doing exercises that worked out multiple muscle groups in different ways. It sounds like you're already doing pretty well, but if you were looking for a particular program to use instead of just developing your own a bit at a time, that's the best one I've found.


----------



## Ebart (Nov 29, 2015)

Google "Stronglifts 5x5" then go forth and become strong!
But in all seriousness, it's a great beginner's program. It'll work perfectly for you if you still to it.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2015)

Ebart said:


> Google "Stronglifts 5x5" then go forth and become strong!
> But in all seriousness, it's a great beginner's program. It'll work perfectly for you if you still to it.



Pretty much. The simplicity and effectiveness of a program based around mid-low rep heavy lifting with basic movements such as bench, press, deadlift, row, and squat is great. There's really no reason to worry about much else for a good while imo. Having come from slaughtering a body part at a time like you, a simple fullbody workout plan was effective and a much needed change for me.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 29, 2015)

Ebart said:


> Google "Stronglifts 5x5" then go forth and become strong!
> But in all seriousness, it's a great beginner's program. It'll work perfectly for you if you still to it.





EtherealEntity said:


> Pretty much. The simplicity and effectiveness of a program based around mid-low rep heavy lifting with basic movements such as bench, press, deadlift, row, and squat is great. There's really no reason to worry about much else for a good while imo. Having come from slaughtering a body part at a time like you, a simple fullbody workout plan was effective and a much needed change for me.



I've heard lots about the 5x5, actually. Never given it a lot of thought though, don't know why. I'll definitely try it out today. There's some good apps for it too it looks like. I however like to train 5 days a week, and I'm rather into the bodybuilding aspect of training more than raw strength. Is 5x5 good in that respect? 

Thanks guys


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 29, 2015)

A split routine should work then. 5 days means you get desperate days for legs, chest, back, shoulders and arms. Apart from maybe extra cardio though don't work out more than that. Your body needs the days off and it'll benefit you way more than just training all week.


How much do you really eat when you say you eat for 3 though?


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2015)

All plans can produce good results, but yeah I think it is good in that respect. 
I don't think that hammering a single body part for a session and then not training it for a week is really effective for a natural lifter. 
Doing full body regularly with focus on heavier weights, I really felt it hammering me, and got bigger and leaner even when purposely eating to maintain my bodyweight rather than grow.
5 reps isn't too low either - especially as it's a good volume with the 5 sets. 
5 days a week can be great too. At the moment I'm training every week day, just alternating A and B days (chest, tris, shoulders // back, bis, legs) with single heavy exercises for 4x6.
Maybe go even higher reps if you want to, but I'd definitely give the compound only/less exericses/higher frequency (maybe max 3/4 days rest) a go.

If ever in doubt, just look at the size of some of the strongmen and powerlifter types. You probably want to be leaner and more defined, but remember these guys aren't trying for that and usually focus on even heavier and lower reps. The point is - it definitely builds great muscle mass.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 29, 2015)

Pick up Arnold Schwarzenegger's Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding. It's an oldie, but a goodie. Once I got that and started following it, both in terms of the plans and the technique tips, I got huge gains. I can't say enough about how good it is.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 29, 2015)

If you squat less than 225lb you're a beginning lifter. Look for a beginning lifter program. Stuff like Stronglifts 5x5 or Rippetoes.

Also read this:
Training Primer


----------



## gnoll (Nov 29, 2015)

I never followed any proper program, I just do my own program with exercises I like. And then sometimes I do things a bit differently if I feel like it.

If it's fun you have more motivation to actually go train.


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 3, 2015)

UnderTheSign said:


> A split routine should work then. 5 days means you get desperate days for legs, chest, back, shoulders and arms. Apart from maybe extra cardio though don't work out more than that. Your body needs the days off and it'll benefit you way more than just training all week.
> 
> 
> How much do you really eat when you say you eat for 3 though?



Basically me saying that I have a large appetite, and eat frequently.



EtherealEntity said:


> All plans can produce good results, but yeah I think it is good in that respect.
> I don't think that hammering a single body part for a session and then not training it for a week is really effective for a natural lifter.
> Doing full body regularly with focus on heavier weights, I really felt it hammering me, and got bigger and leaner even when purposely eating to maintain my bodyweight rather than grow.
> 5 reps isn't too low either - especially as it's a good volume with the 5 sets.
> ...



Sounds like you're doing something similar to PPL? I also felt that I could be doing some excercises a little more frequently than once a week. (Calves, arms, abs) but couldn't see any real programs taking that approach. I could try your split if you could go into detail on it. 



Hollowway said:


> Pick up Arnold Schwarzenegger's Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding. It's an oldie, but a goodie. Once I got that and started following it, both in terms of the plans and the technique tips, I got huge gains. I can't say enough about how good it is.



Will definitely look into this!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 4, 2015)

Blytheryn said:


> I've heard lots about the 5x5, actually. Never given it a lot of thought though, don't know why. I'll definitely try it



just remember, beginner programs like starting strength and stronglifts are meant to train your body in basic movements by doing them frequently. with the weight progression (adding 5 pounds per session) you will stall out quickly. 

my advice is that after the first stall switch out to 5/3/1 or another program. it will save you time and aggravation and put you on a better path to make more gains


----------



## gnoll (Dec 4, 2015)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> just remember, beginner programs like starting strength and stronglifts are meant to train your body in basic movements by doing them frequently. with the weight progression (adding 5 pounds per session) you will stall out quickly.
> 
> my advice is that after the first stall switch out to 5/3/1 or another program. it will save you time and aggravation and put you on a better path to make more gains



Yeah, I remember when I started doing the compound movements, and I figured almost every single program I heard people talk about seemed to be using 5x5 so that had to be the best way to train. Judging by the way people were going on about those programs, if I just implemented 5x5 into my own program I'd be deadlifting 4 plates in no time.

That didn't happen though. What happened was, when I got to weights that actually felt heavy to me, doing 5x5 of deadlifts every back workout and 5x5 of squats every leg workout completely destroyed me. I always felt too tired to lift, it wasn't fun at all, I was making no progress whatsoever. Really killed my motivation.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't know about other programs, but Stronglifts has the switch to 3x5, 3x3 and 1x3 built into it. 

What crazy program had you deadlifting 5x5?


----------



## gnoll (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh, lol, I didn't even know that.

Well, I just assumed 5x5 means... 5x5..... and that that was a good thing. I really didn't know anything in detail about the programs.

So I did 5x5 of deadlifts and squats.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 8, 2015)

Blytheryn said:


> Basically me saying that I have a large appetite, and eat frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Large appetite" is what everyone says though (I did too before I started counting calories a little more seriously) and most people who do turn out to eat less than they need to grow. That's why I'm asking, to make sure you eat for dem gainz, you know?


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 8, 2015)

UnderTheSign said:


> "Large appetite" is what everyone says though (I did too before I started counting calories a little more seriously) and most people who do turn out to eat less than they need to grow. That's why I'm asking, to make sure you eat for dem gainz, you know?



Of course, I've hit a little spell of unemployment recently so I can't be going all out, but soon enough I hope to get back on the serious gainz train.

The strong lift 5x5 starts out at just 20kgs. That's just the bar, and I did 5 sets of squats, rows and bench presses yesterday like it was nothing. Should I stop complaining and just go with it until it gets tough or add more weight like immediately? I did those three excercises and then did my normal back and biceps routine because Hey, it was like throwing air around.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 8, 2015)

I think the idea behind stating so light is to enable you to make gains fast. Then everyone can say SL made them add 30kg to all of their lifts at least! Once you get to normal weights though I find you stall pretty quickly. 

Maybe ask Mike (I think it was him posting in the weightlifting thread), he went ahead and made good gains on a modified SL.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 8, 2015)

gnoll said:


> Oh, lol, I didn't even know that.
> 
> Well, I just assumed 5x5 means... 5x5..... and that that was a good thing. I really didn't know anything in detail about the programs.
> 
> So I did 5x5 of deadlifts and squats.



Haha. I would suggest actually reading how to actually do whatever program you end up deciding to do. 

Deadlifts are 1x5 on Stronglift, with 10 pound increases and a different warmup scheme. Doing 5x5 of squats and deadlifts is a recipe for failure! Haha. 


The idea behind starting light is to allow you to work on form. Which is the single most important aspect of lifting heavy. It is also why Stronglifts starts at 5x5 instead of 3x5 like some other programs. Form is king. You need to practise it a lot or you *will* injure yourself. 



> The strong lift 5x5 starts out at just 20kgs. That's just the bar, and I did 5 sets of squats, rows and bench presses yesterday like it was nothing. Should I stop complaining and just go with it until it gets tough or add more weight like immediately? I did those three excercises and then did my normal back and biceps routine because Hey, it was like throwing air around.



Seriously, read *everything* here:
StrongLifts 5x5: The Simplest Workout To Get Stronger


Spend the 30 minutes to actually learn what you are doing. It will help solve those problems people have been mentioning about stalling out to early and whatnot. You should be able to push your squat to 300ish pounds on Stronglifts 5x5 before you need to switch to an intermediate program. Depending on your weight and eating and recovery habits of course.


----------

